# some of my vics



## alanastar (Mar 6, 2006)

here's just a few recent pics of what i have
astatotilapia latifasciata


L. rubripinnis Python Is.


Hap chilotes Zue Is.


asteorochromis allaudi


harpagochromis sp. 'orange rock hunter'


hope you like :thumb:


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

Great pics...very nice looking fish...so much bright color in them.


----------



## NJmomie (Jan 17, 2013)

Very nice looking fish and great pictures, too. Full tank shot requested....


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

:thumb: Nice fishes man   :fish: 
xris


----------

